# heater fan control



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a 03 town and country van, have trouble with the blower fan speeds, works on high and nothing else, I replaced the resister part I have read so much about, it was good for about 2 days and same problem again, one would think the new part would nnot go bad right away, what else could be the cause, everything I read stips after replacing the resister ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

If it isn't the resistor, it could be the controller or the fan in general. 

Sometimes the controls will gum up or wear out and I have seen fan motors that won't run unless cranked up.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

yeah, kind of a guessing game. thanks for the info.


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

The fan motor is most likely drawing too many amps and burning out the resistor.


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

is there a way to test the amp drawl, and know what it should be ?


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Clamp on multimeter.

They aren't cheap. 

Do you have any friends that are electricians?


----------



## cjm94 (Sep 25, 2011)

Should run about 3-5 amps after initial startup. But you can buy 5 fans for an accurate low amp clamp meter


----------



## shirbon (Oct 2, 2014)

so just a normal multi meter won't do it ? DC amp I would guess ?


----------

